# Dixon memorial wma campground



## one_shot (Oct 1, 2017)

Does Dixon Memorial WMA campground have running water and bathhouse?


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 1, 2017)

Rode through the campground last year and it was very small. There was a bathhouse there and it was locked but there was no hunt going on at the time, so I don't know how they looked on the inside. Been wanting to hunt the PW hunt, just hasn't worked out yet. My daughter got picked for sapelo A/C hunt, so I'm going there instead.


----------

